# ¿Que tipo de motor usan los robots KUKA?



## cosavalente (Feb 4, 2011)

hola muy buenas...
quisiera saber si alguien sabe que tipo de motores usan los robots KUKA, he visto los videos en you tube parecen ser motores DC o servos (pero gigantes) o seran motores paso a paso con algun mecanismo para que cuando no haya movimiento este no se descuelgue?? bueno alli mi duda espero que alguien sepa algo referente a esto... de antemano gracias..


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Que yo sepa brussless, pero no te lo puedo asegurar. Mira la hoja de características.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 5, 2011)

Bajate un manual   alli encuentras que motores usan.


----------



## leocaceres (Feb 5, 2011)

lo que puedo aportar es que los KUKA usan servomotores qeu no tiene por que ser gigantes. depende de la carga con la que vaya a trabajar. en cada articulacion tiene un servomotor o obviamente el de la muñeca es pequeño, el del codo un poco mas grande y el qeu mueve la totalidad del brazo es el mas grande de todos, porque tiene que soportar el peso de todo el brazo mas la carga.
son servomotores porque devuelven informacion precisa de la posicion en donde se encuentra el eje, justamente por la exactitud de posicion que se requiere de estos.
generalmente, si ocurre el caso que decis vos, que se queda sin energia. tiene la opcion de auto calibrado o "puesta a cero", que es la busqueda del punto de referencia inicial.  
es lo que puedo aportar, saludos....


----------



## RubenCar (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola a todos, al respecto de la consulta de "cosavalente":
Los robots industriales KUKA son robots del tipo antropomorfico, es decir emulan el comporatmiento humano de un brazo, cada articulacion esta relacionada a un accionamiento que para el caso de KUKA son Servomotores de Corriente Alterna Trifasicos, y poseen como sistema de realimentacion Resolver Dinamicos de alta precision.
Habla entonces de servomotores de estas caracteristicas se seleccionan deacuerdo a su Torque y Revoluciones, pero el servomotor al preciso y dinamicamente eficiencte requiere de un amplificador mecanico para convertir las latas velocidades en torques elevados manteniendo la potencia, esto e sposible con cajas reductores a la salida del eje.
KUKA es la unica empresa en robotica que ha desarrollado robots de capacidad de carga de 1000 Kg, para ello usa en los ejes principales (base, brazo oscilante y brazo) dos servomotores asociados a un mismo grado de libertad.
KUKA Roboter tiene un integrado en Peru que representa a la marca y realizas proyectos roboticos industriales y de implementacion en instituciones educativas.
Para cualquier otra consulta y aporte favor de contactar: Ing. Ruben Parisuaña 






Muchos Saludos


----------

